# .htaccess Rewrite Error500



## andreasst (30. April 2007)

Habe in meiner htaccess inzwischen nur noch die Zeile

```
RewriteEngine On
```
stehen. (mit einfachen Regeln selbes Ergebnis)

Das Modul mod_rewrite ist laut phpinfo() geladen
Die htaccess ist mit Notepad unter Windows geschrieben im ANSI Code gespeichert und im ASCII Modus raufgeladen.
Trotzdem kommt immer der Server Fehler 500
Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann?


----------



## Gumbo (30. April 2007)

Was sagt denn die Log-Datei des Webservers dazu?


----------



## andreasst (30. April 2007)

Habe keinen shell Zugriff auf dem Server. Daher kann ich nicht auf das Log zugreifen, oder weiß zumindest nicht wie das ohne Shell geht.


----------

